# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Παραμυξοϊωση η τρελα

## n-i-k-o-s

Παραμυξοϊωση η τρέλα. Είναι από της πιο κολλητικές αρρώστιες.Αν αρρωστήσουν τα περιστέρια ελάχιστα επιζούν.ακόμα και αυτά που θα επιζήσουν θα είναι προβληματικά για την υπόλοιπη ζωή τους.για αυτό προληπτικά τα εμβολιάζουμε κάθε έξη μήνες.εδώ σας δείχνω τα συμπτώματα της τρέλας  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWC58llOBzQ           μετά το εμβόλιο θέλει για τρεις εβδομάδες πολύ καλή διατροφή δηλ.καλό μείγμα σπόρων,βιταμίνες.σε αυτό το διάστημα ο οργανισμός του περιστεριού φτιάχνει αντισώματα.υπαρχή πιθανότητα καπια περιστέρια να δείξουν τα συμπτώματα του ιού. αν γίνει αυτό δείχνει ότι το συγκεκριμένο περιστέρι είχε τον ιό.αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτο. γιατί υπαρχή πιθανότητα να δείξει συμπτώματα τέτοια  και από  παρενέργεια του εμβολίου.μικρή μεν πιθανότητα άλλα υπαρχή.αυτά που θα δείξουν τέτοια σημάδια κάλο είναι να μπουν σε καραντίνα.(αυτό το λέω γιατί  τα υγειη περιστέρια θα γίνουν καλά και δεν θα έχουν τα συμπτώματα και έτσι θα καταλαβουμαι ότι είναι από την παρενέργεια του εμβολίου.ενώ αυτά που είχαν τον ιό θα παραμείνουν με τα συμπτώματα).πάντως είναι μια αρρώστια που μπορείς να χάσεις τα περιστέρια σου από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη.εδώ θέλω να πω στα μέλη που έχουν περιστέρια ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κάνουν δυο εμβόλια απαραίτητα.της τρέλας και της ευλογιάς.

----------


## Antigoni87

Είδα το βίντεο, και άλλα με τον ιό αυτό... Άσχημο  :sad:  .

Να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις;

1) είναι επώδυνη κατάσταση για το πτηνό;

2) ουσιαστικά από τι πεθαίνει; Τι προσβάλλει ο ιός στον οργανισμό του περιστεριού;

3) είναι κληρονομικό; Δηλαδή αν έχεις ένα με παραμιξοϊό που γιατρευτεί, θα το μεταδώσει στα παιδιά του;

4) τρέλα το ονομάζουμε επειδή οι κινήσεις του περιστεριού μοιάζουν έτσι, ή κυριολεκτικά τρελαίνεται το πουλί και επηρεάζεται ο εγκέφαλος;

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο το εβολιο κατα της παραμυξοιωση [τρελα], μου ειπε ο περιστερας που αγορασα τους ταχυδρομους, δεν το κανουμε τωρα που μαδανε τα πουλια, αλλα τον Φλεβαρη γιατι ειναι βαρυ εμβολιο και μπορει να τα πειραξει. Αυτη την εποχη γινεται το εμβολιο κατα της δευτερευλογιας, το οποιον δεν υπαρχει πλεον , και μαλλον δεν θα ξανακυκλοφορησει με πληροφορησαν απο τον Κτηνιατρικο Κυκλο.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Νικο το εβολιο κατα της παραμυξοιωση [τρελα], μου ειπε ο περιστερας που αγορασα τους ταχυδρομους, δεν το κανουμε τωρα που μαδανε τα πουλια, αλλα τον Φλεβαρη γιατι ειναι βαρυ εμβολιο και μπορει να τα πειραξει. Αυτη την εποχη γινεται το εμβολιο κατα της δευτερευλογιας, το οποιον δεν υπαρχει πλεον , και μαλλον δεν θα ξανακυκλοφορησει με πληροφορησαν απο τον Κτηνιατρικο Κυκλο.


δεν θα το κάνεις το εμβόλιο τώρα στην πτεροροια μετά.όσο αφορά το πότε το κάνουμε το εμβόλιο μίλησα με έναν φίλο μου περιστερά που έχει πιο πολύ εμπειρία από έμενα(είναι ο πρόεδρος του συλλόγου 11 κ.βερανης).τη μου είπε.αυτός προσωπικά το κάνει Ιανουάριο και κάνει μες στο έτος δυο φόρες.άλλα όσοι δεν το έχουν κάνει καθόλου μπορούν να το κάνουν και πιο μπροστά δηλ.έμενα μου είπε να το κάνω Οκτωμβριο-Νοέμβριο.όσο άφορα την ευλογιά μου είπε ότι έπρεπε είδη να γίνει.δηλ.Μάιο Ιούνιο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Είδα το βίντεο, και άλλα με τον ιό αυτό... Άσχημο  .
> 
> Να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις;
> 
> 1) είναι επώδυνη κατάσταση για το πτηνό;
> 
> 2) ουσιαστικά από τι πεθαίνει; Τι προσβάλλει ο ιός στον οργανισμό του περιστεριού;
> 
> 3) είναι κληρονομικό; Δηλαδή αν έχεις ένα με παραμιξοϊό που γιατρευτεί, θα το μεταδώσει στα παιδιά του;
> ...


Στα προσβεβλημένα περιστέρια τα πρώτα συμπτώματα εμφανίζονται με μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση νερού και υδαρή περιττώματα.Σύντομα παρουσιάζουν σημαντικές νευρικές ανωμαλίες όπως παράλυση,στροφή λαιμού,αυξημένη δειλία και τυπικές στριφογυριστές κινήσεις του σώματος.Για να μπορέσετε να ανιχνεύσετε την αρρώστια σε κάποιο αρχικό της στάδιο και να δείτε τις χαρακτηριστικές αυτές νευρικές ανωμαλίες, πρέπει να προκαλέσετε κάποιο ερέθισμα.Μπορείτε να τοποθετήσετε περιστέρι που υποπτεύεστε σε μια ασυνήθιστη θέση για παράδειγμα στα πλάγια ή ανάποδα με το στήθος να βλέπει στον ουρανό και η πλάτη στο έδαφος ή να το τρομαξετε με το χτύπημα του χεριού.Τα περιστέρια τα οποία πάσχουν από παραμυξοιωση δεν είναι σε θέση να ελέγξουν το αντανακλαστικό του πετάγματος σε περιπτώσεις φόβου και πετάνε είτε προς τον τοίχο είτε με αναποδογυρίσματα. Χαρακτηριστικά είναι τα συμπτώματα κατά την ώρα του φαγητού.Προσπαθούν να τσιμπήσουν τους καρπούς άλλα λίγο πριν τους φτάσουν το κεφάλι τους τινάζεται στα πλάγια.Στην συνεχεία τινάζουν το κεφάλι τους προς τα πίσω και μπροστά. Από τις δέκα προσπάθειες μόνο στην μια ο καρπός θα καταλήξει στο στόμα του περιστεριού μετά από μια νευρική κίνηση, άλλα και πάλι μερικές φόρες τον χάνει όταν γυρίζει το κεφάλι του προς τα πίσω. Σε προχωρημένες περιπτώσεις η εισαγωγή νερού και φαγητού γίνεται σχεδόν αδύνατη.από ότι βλέπετε ο ιός προκαλεί βλάβες του κεντρικού νευρικού συστήματος που μας δίνουν συμπτώματα"τρέλας" και είναι και πολύ επώδυνος.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δείτε και εδώ.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz-F1WxD ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδώ    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhHmReK9SJ0&NR=1

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ σας δείχνω πως γίνετε το εμβόλιο.

----------

